# ATTN Kibble Feeders



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm curious, what do you feed?

Feel free to explain why you feed that food if you feel so inclined.

This isn't a debate. (Let's see if that works, haha).

The poll is up. Don't worry, it's anonymous. I tried to include the kibbles that I feel are most common here since I was limited to only 10 brands.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I feed Acana and I'm thinking of buying some Orijen and Evo to rotate. I love the results I'm seeing with Acana. Champion Pet Foods makes Acana, so it's right up there with Orijen. I'm interested in seeing Evo too. He also gets some salmon with his kibble...:smile:


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

I feed Diamond Naturals lamb and rice to one of my dogs. Its cheap, and somewhat decent. She does well on it.

I feed the other dog Taste of the Wild and switch up between high prairie and wetland formula. I feed this food because it is grain free, and that dog has a grain sensitivity.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

for the past 6 months I've been feeding acana provincial, orijen before then, once I run out I'm going to try horizon legacy, but if I dont have either one available, I go with wellness core.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Acana grain-free, Horizon Legacy, Taste of the Wild, Canidae grain-free.


----------



## PhillyAnt (Oct 30, 2009)

I was on Orijen until today. A local breeder talked me into going to Acana which is made by the same company as Orijen. Still grain free. Lots of good stuff and the protein is just a little lower. I believe the Orijen might have been too much for my pup to handle. Lets she how Acana works out. I was going to use Core Wellness if the Acana was out of stock because they are very similar.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

Great so far, guys! Keepin' it active. :smile:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

PhillyAnt said:


> I was on Orijen until today. A local breeder talked me into going to Acana which is made by the same company as Orijen. Still grain free. Lots of good stuff and the protein is just a little lower. I believe the Orijen might have been too much for my pup to handle. Lets she how Acana works out. I was going to use Core Wellness if the Acana was out of stock because they are very similar.


How old is your pup and what happened...?


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

When I was feeding kibble it was Horizon Legacy...great food


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

*EVO Vote*

Zio is doing great on EVO Turkey & Chicken large bites. Even though it's more expensive by weight, he eats less of it so it's actually CHEAPER than the original stuff.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky eats Orijen kibble and Evo canned. I tried him on Evo kibble and he just did better on the Orijen. (he is 18 months old). Chelsy eats Innova Senior Plus but I just ordered a bag of Evo kibble for her to try. It is the only grain free I've found without any salmon in it (she is allergic to salmon and olive oil}


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Annie is on Innova Puppy and gets canned food with two of her four meals each day, rotating cand of canidae, merrick, california natural, and innova. She will be on raw only when this bag runs out, or when we move in two and a half weeks, whichever comes first. CHAMP is on Canidae ALS. I'm hesitent to put him on anything more expensive because he's a foster looking for his forever home. He does suprisingly well on it though I know it's not the absolute best food.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i forgot to mention.

I feed TOTW not just because it is grain free, but the price too. Right now I cannot get anything more expensive. i have a hard time affording TOTW some times!


----------



## PhillyAnt (Oct 30, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> How old is your pup and what happened...?


Well the reason I am trying something other than Orijen is I feel it might have been too rich for my pup. She is just about 8 months old. Her stool was always coming out loose. I switched to the Fish Formula from the large puppy breed and it helped a little. I want to see what the Acana Wild Prairie will do for her. The person who suggested it was a professional and well know breeder of my dog type (Firehorse Cane Corso). and the dog they had with them was gorgeous.


----------



## Maab (Nov 9, 2009)

I used to feed orijen (still use it as treats) and the pup was having very loose stool at the best. Then I switched to wellness and later on to Holistic lamb and rice because I thought the culprit was the high protein content (it seemed strange at first) into orijen's food. 
On more difficult times I gave my dog regal sensi-bite (If I recall correctly) and she had better luck on that. 
But, later on, eventually, I switched to raw and my dog is doing just as I always hoped and dreamed on 'pure protein'-bone-organs diet. Go figure!


----------



## ddwcmp555 (Nov 23, 2009)

I switch between Innova Evo and Blue Buffalo wilderness (Not the generic blue)

Haven't decided whether I want to feed raw. Perhaps I need to do more research. But I probably would feed raw more as a treat, not really a staple diet.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

ruckusluvr said:


> i forgot to mention.
> 
> I feed TOTW not just because it is grain free, but the price too. Right now I cannot get anything more expensive. i have a hard time affording TOTW some times!


Don't ever feel guilty for feeding a great food. The only negative about it is the possibility of it containing ethoxyquin. But what is ethoxyquin? Why is it bad?

It has been proven that ethoxyquin has been linked to increase in blood flow to the liver and, subsequently, an increase in the concentrations of liver-produced enzymes in the blood. This has not been related to any health implications in that original study or ones thereafter. In another study, it showed that the increase of liver-produced enzymes in the blood was directly related to the amount of ethoxyquin in the diet. Therefore, less ethoxyquin reduced any effects seen.

Though there has been no evidence other than pet-owner testimony on a small scale, the FDA did decide to suggest a limit of ethoxyquin in feeds to 
75 to 150 ppm (so, at most, 0.015% of the diet). 

Luckily, ethoxyquin is very volatile and with cook out at very low temperatures and pressures. Since TotW doesn't add it to their feed after cooking, you don't have to worry about it. I don't. :wink:


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Orijen, evo, Horizon, all because the are great quality and grain free. I mix in canned Evo, and Tripett. 

I'll toss him a RMB, and some raw meats occasionally. I will be switching to raw soon hopefully.


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

Acana Provincial Lamb...same quality as Orijen with a slightly cheaper price tag and lower protein %.


----------



## chocolatelabguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Mocha is loving Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My dogs right now Have orijen, wellness and merrick. I got the merrick on sale for a dollar a lb. woohoo that was the best sale ever! a bit back I got this! A 15 lb bag for 14.97 woooooow!!!!!!!!!!! well this has been lasting for a bit yahoo! I just bought evo canned so morning plain food evening dry mixed with wet!
But I do like to switch premium brands every so often for variety!:wink: they get sick of the same 'ole same 'ole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or gee is that really just me that thinks they do hmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Peanut (Dec 16, 2009)

*LOTUS bakes to differ.*

I feed my dog LOTUS PET FOOD. It is a baked food, made in the same factory in Canada where Wellness used to be made - before they were bought out by private equity. That's when they began compromising quality & were forced to stop baking their food. Lotus came about b/c people like me needed a holistic baked product. There are only a couple baked products. And I recently hear that Avoderm stopped baking most of their food as well!


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

We were using Orijen and the dogs were doing great on it, then they changed the formula (minor change) and Lucy, my picky dog, didn't like it as much. I thought I'd try Acana, and the dogs liked it and did great on it. But, really, my Cavalier, Stella didn't like the kibble size all that much. So here's what I'm doing now...I am currently feeding my new Cavalier, Hazel, and my female mix, Lucy, Nature's Variety Instinct Duck & Turkey kibble. Stella, the other Cavalier, is eating Prairie because she does better on a more basic food. Desi is eating Wellness CORE Reduced Fat because he is on a diet. Sometimes I feed them all Nature's Variety can food or raw medallions. They are all doing great! I'll probably continue to do this for awhile. I can rotate flavors easily with Nature's Variety and I think Desi is starting to lose a little weight.


----------

